# New and in need of HELP



## bk2basics (May 9, 2013)

Ok, Im new here and my husband and i are making the big jump to homesteading! I have found alot of great help here so thanks. My question is..we need a solar system that will support a new energy efficient fridge and deep freezer both 18 cubic ft and either a small light for reading or tv for about an hour in the evening and at least a fan at night. we live in the southeast and get lots of sun but the evenings are terrible with heat and humidity so a min of 1 fan is a must. I have signed up for a solar class this coming fall but am beginning to rethink spending that money. I was recently told that a solar system to support our needs would run into ten to twenty thousand dollars. We are on a tight budget so if this information is accurate we will need to stay on grid. Any help for a newbie? Thanks


----------



## wkyongae (Mar 7, 2006)

This is an excellent source.

http://www.builditsolar.com


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Solar powering that much refrigeration and long running fans is not a "cheap" thing to do.....
But it is very do-able.
Yes a $20k system would handle that load very nicely........and still have power for some other goodies.........
And as you go down in price, a good amount will be less *stored* energy in smaller battery banks...
Yes many folks get discouraged at the up front price tag of a 'good' system.
If the grid is available go with it. It is much cheaper-----------For now.---------.

But please do not totally give up on renewable energy . . . .
Start that learning curve . . .
Take that class...........................


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I set up an off grid buddy up with a1500w (panel) system with a 3500watt 120v inverter for around $7,000. He doesn't have to run a backup generator too much. That would likely do what you listed, but for a few thousand more you'd have a better system with more battery storage ( he has 800amp/hrs @24v)


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

We bought a new energy efficient 25 cu. ft. chest freezer last Labor Day, (along with 1000 lbs of chicken to fill it), and I put a Kill-o-Watt meter on it to verify its power draw.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that it used on average, about the same amount of power as a 60 watt bulb, so you might want to check your new appliances first, before you size your systems, 'cause you may not need as much as conventional wisdom or normal rules of thumb would indicate.

We have grid power (most of the time), but at least I'm confident that I can run that freezer with 4 solar panels if I need to, and it takes over a week to defrost if left unplugged, so I really wouldn't need to run it at night (less battery storage costs).

On the downside, the compressor is pathetically small, and starting out new, empty, and warm, it will take several days to get down to 0 degrees, but we only had to do that twice - once when new out of the box, and again when we defrosted it for cleaning.

You may even discover that some of your old appliances may be cheaper to replace with more energy efficient ones in the long run, but buy a Kill-o-Watt meter, and verify your individual power use on everything you care to run off of solar/alternative power, so you're operating from a position of knowing exactly where you stand, & what you really need based on your lifestyle.

Not sure how much the solar class costs, but your own skill set will have a bearing on whether or not that is a worthwhile expense. If you are willing, everything you would learn from that class is likely available online unless it's an installer class, but if you learn better with a structured environment, then the class may be better for you. An installer class would probably give you some hands-on time, which may be useful also, but it's not likely to be the first class you'd consider, since you'd probably need to know the basics before getting the most from such, & you may still be handy enough to be able to pick that up on your own too. Don't stop reading!

"You must search your feelings & use the force..."


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Another thing - Consider & at least find out what it would take to add more insulation to your walls & overhead, as that may pay for itself in reduced cooling costs / reduced heating from summer sun, etc., and it is passive.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Honestly? You are better off staying on the grid. If you run into any health issues in the summer in the southeast, a fan isn't going to cut it, and one trip to a hospital will toss out your budget for years to come. Overall, if you are on a budget, grid power is FAR cheaper than alternative sources.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The size you need for a solar system isn't so much based on what is running, but more on what size motors you need to start... A motor or compressor will run on little power, but it takes a big surge to get it started, and that's why you need to build a system bigger than your average draw.

Even if a system were to only cost you $10K, how long can you by electric from the power company for that cost? Then don't forget over time batteries have to be replaced, panels need to be replaced, and other associated maintenance costs.

I've got on old GE Monitor Top fridge from the 20's out at our farm... It does take a bit of power to start the compressor, but in the long run, it consumes a lot less electricity than new Energy Efficient fridges do... I've checked it... It's much better insulated, and it runs a lot less often than a new fridge does, and when running, it draws less current... Go figure..

Here's an interesting article about old VS new.. 
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/choosing-energy-efficient-refrigerator


----------



## bk2basics (May 9, 2013)

Wow! theres alot to learn! Definatly gonna take that class its a basic class for 65.00. sounds like itll be worth it. We currently have a shell so we're definatly double insulating. I think we need a better understanding before we jump in lol then decide. Thanks for all the information it was a big help!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Since you have as stated "a shell" then now is the time to put a concerted effort into ***super insulating***
Money spent on that now will *payback* for years to come....

If you can make it to the MREA energy fair in WI in mid June they have 'free' workshops that cover the whole spectrum of renewable energy subjects.
This is the biggest and oldest and best energy fair in the world. . . . . .And the attendence map show's it . . . . . .many people come from overseas to attend this fair........
'Fair' warning . . . the knowledge you can gather at the "fair" can be a bit overwhelming.

type in :: themrea.com


----------

